# IB schools



## dpk6919 (Mar 4, 2011)

Need help with IB schoools. For the middle years. Please do give some recommendations


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

dpk6919 said:


> Need help with IB schoools. For the middle years. Please do give some recommendations


GEMS World Academy does the Middle Years Program. PM me if you need information.


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

I have heard GEMS World Academy is the best for MYP, but it is also one of the more expensive schools.

Here's a listing of other IB schools in Dubai:
Dubai International Schools: IB & Other Curricula - AngloINFO, in Dubai, UAE

To be honest, there isn't a wide selection of IB schools here. So you might broaden your school search, just in case.


----------

